# Letter Templates



## Cap (Oct 24, 2010)

Hi, It's been thirty years since I have done any woodworking and now I have a new granddaughter that I want to make some blocks for. I want to use a router to put letters on them, about 1", and am looking for templates. Any help would be appreciated.
Cap


----------



## dutchman 46 (May 23, 2007)

Hello Cap! Welcome to the forum Glad that You are here. I can't give You much information You can get information about letters from Rockler, Welcome Grandpa! One other thing that would be helpful, If You would add Your name (cap) to the profile page, where You joined, It is much more helpful for us that use names to post! Thank You! Rockler templates signmaking If You copy the 3 words and paste into your browser, You shoulb have what You wanted, the shortcut is to large


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Cap and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------

